# I'm a little slow, but have you seen....



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

The green planet channel show "The Fabulous Beekman Boys"? I know, I know...I'm slow.....but I love this show! Just in case you don't about it.... they are city boys gone country, bought a farm and raise goats amongst other animals!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds interesting and now I haven't seen it


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

I LOVE that show. I love when farmer John crys when he talks about his goats, he loves them so much


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

yep I have seen it, interesting to say the least. lol


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I haven't figured out where or when it is, but a friend gave me the book, it is terrific! (Directv channel and time anyone? I tend to keep my tv turned off, so I don't know stuff that I probably ought to know.)

Jan


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Here it is directtv green channel 286.....not sure about time, I have mine set to record so I watch it when I want and have time.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I always miss it but we caught an episode last week about all of the viewers top clips from the season & it was great! You need to look up the episode about their llama named Poka Spot playing dead---that was one of the funniest things I have ever seen!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nope....... haven't seen it either.... :wink:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

We get it out here on Dish Network on the Discovery Health Channel on Sunday nights I think...really couldnt get into it, was hoping it was more about goats than it is.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep.....it is not all about the goats, but they are big part of the show.....but it appeals to me because I also love old farmhouses, cooking, antiques, chickens!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sounds like an neat show... :wink:


----------

